# First time Mare help



## xoxellaxox (29 November 2014)

So I have had my mare since August. She is a Irish cob , built like a tank but is very calm sweet and very well behaved. She has took everything in her stride and there isn't much she doesn't like. Anyways the past 3 weeks her personality has changed so much, she is very very moody. If another horse walks past her stable she put her ears back and tried to bite it . she has got very angry when i give her her hard feed, when schooling her or hacking if I put a bit of leg on her she puts  head really high and pulls awful faces and throws a paddy. Shes been a nightmare with the farrier which really isn't like her! She is peeing all the time in her stable, especially when I get her feed ready . I've only ever  had geldings but I got her because she was so sweet and loving. shes usually no trouble and I really have been enjoying my time with her . Do you think she is in season ? or it might be due to the fact i bring her in at night now and shes in her winter routine ? She looks so angry all the time and quite unhappy. I have had the vet out recently for her jabs and he gave her a good check over and said shes in really good health . Is there anything I could do to make her feel better or get rid of these moods ? Thanks in advance x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 November 2014)

When a horse's temperament changes dramatically it should be investigated, so well done for not just dismissing this as 'marishness.'

When you say that she pees a lot, is she squirting and winking or is she passing more urine than normal?
Before she became grumpy, were you able to give her hard feed with no issues?


----------



## bakewell (29 November 2014)

I say have a good investigation/ gastroguard trial for ulcers. A change in feed/ feed routine could easily cause a flare up.

You might just be noticing more weeing now she's in, or she may be drinking more to alleviate the discomfort.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 November 2014)

That sounds like a vet job to me tbh.

Usually when there is a dramatic temperament change, there is a problem.  Your mare should have been coming into season every 3 weeks over the summer and autumn but is likely to not have a season over the winter - many don't.


----------



## Queenbee (30 November 2014)

xoxellaxox said:



			So I have had my mare since August. She is a Irish cob , built like a tank but is very calm sweet and very well behaved. She has took everything in her stride and there isn't much she doesn't like. Anyways the past 3 weeks her personality has changed so much, she is very very moody. If another horse walks past her stable she put her ears back and tried to bite it . she has got very angry when i give her her hard feed, when schooling her or hacking if I put a bit of leg on her she puts  head really high and pulls awful faces and throws a paddy. Shes been a nightmare with the farrier which really isn't like her! She is peeing all the time in her stable, especially when I get her feed ready . I've only ever  had geldings but I got her because she was so sweet and loving. shes usually no trouble and I really have been enjoying my time with her . Do you think she is in season ? or it might be due to the fact i bring her in at night now and shes in her winter routine ? She looks so angry all the time and quite unhappy. I have had the vet out recently for her jabs and he gave her a good check over and said shes in really good health . Is there anything I could do to make her feel better or get rid of these moods ? Thanks in advance x
		
Click to expand...


A mare I looked after this year is now in a lovely loan home, she was the sweetest tempered mare I have known.  I see her loaner quite a lot as her son rides the beast (my boy).  A couple of weeks ago she mentioned how narky Tilly was getting, how she was trying to nip and bite and was generally grumpy in comparison to her usual sweet natured self.  We discussed the possibility of ulcers and she went home and rang the vets, they advised her that this time of year mares can have a tendency to retain a follicle  and this can cause such a change.  The mare was put on a hormonal supplement to help her pass the follicle and the change was noticeable she is now back to her normal happy self.

Personally I would ring the vet, I would discuss the possibility of both ulcers and retained follicle but want to rule out a follicle before doing anything invasive like scoping and costly like gastroguard.


----------



## bakewell (30 November 2014)

Queenbee said:



			they advised her that this time of year mares can have a tendency to retain a follicle  and this can cause such a change.  The mare was put on a hormonal supplement to help her pass the follicle and the change was noticeable she is now back to her normal happy self.

Personally I would ring the vet, I would discuss the possibility of both ulcers and retained follicle but want to rule out a follicle before doing anything invasive like scoping and costly like gastroguard.
		
Click to expand...

I've not heard of this but it's very interesting and may have explained a few problem mares in my past. Thank-you!


----------



## Palindrome (30 November 2014)

my mare has just come into season so that could well be that. Lifting the tail/winking/urinating often/black stuff down the back legs are all signs of a mare in season. Mine also seems to have a sore back on the 1st and last seasons of the year (Spring and Autumn).


----------



## oldie48 (3 December 2014)

I think a lot of mares have had an extended season this year because of the warm weather.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 December 2014)

I have three cob mares in season right now.  Poor Ted the feral carthorse with learning difficulties is traumatised.  He is hiding in the barn at the moment.


----------



## Elsbells (3 December 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have three cob mares in season right now.  Poor Ted the feral carthorse with learning difficulties is traumatised.  He is hiding in the barn at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Love it!!


----------



## Palindrome (3 December 2014)

Have you had the vet? If yes, what did he say? Thinking of perhaps getting vet to scan my mare's ovaries.


----------

